# They keep saying I am spayed!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi everybunny, 
Miss.Muppet here. Everyone keeps saying I am spayed but I wont let that stop me.
I have made a lovely nest out of wool in hay. I spend lots of time fluffing it and guarding it.
I think it would make a fine nest for 3 to 5 kits.....Don't you think some little Muppet's are a good idea?
I wont let this spayed business stop me....I am sure the kits will arrive shortly.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 9, 2012)

You & Fraggles are always up to something. Even if you were not spayed, you'd have to "be with" a boy rabbit. I don't think you have been, if I can be personal about the subject.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 9, 2012)

Our Bonnie was always making nests out of newspaper--she stuff a box and it was fun to watch her with a mouthful of paper 'cause it looked like she had a giant bowtie.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 9, 2012)

I dont know what this "boy rabbit" business is....but he better not come over here. My kits will arrive any minute now and I wont have some boy rabbit disturbing them.


----------



## doublebunnylove (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello

Bently here and my mommy was just talking about me getting my jelly beans taken away. I dont know what all this is about but Miss muppet good luck with your nest! my bun bun ma had one to it was very cozy


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 9, 2012)

My nest is also very cozy...Made of soft wool and hay. Good luck with your jelly beans whatever those are...I dont think we are supposed to have candies though.


----------



## Anaira (Jun 10, 2012)

Are you going to give up your modelling career to raise a family?


----------



## Samara (Jun 10, 2012)

Miz Muppet, is Pidgey. Will you teach me how to make a cozy nest?


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 10, 2012)

She thinks that spayed or not, boyfriend or not... if she wants it bad enough it will happen!!! watch you'll catch her chanting, jumping backwards for luck and putting spells on all her stuffies to make them real boys!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2012)

Fixed! I didn't know she was broken!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 10, 2012)

I am not broken and I am sure the kits will be here shortly...

Steps to making a cozy nest.
Step 1. Clear out a corner in your cage.
Step 2. Pile some soft hay in the corner.
Step 3. Pull out the extra soft wool from your tummy to fluff the nest with.
Step 4. Decorate with newspaper.
Step 5. Wait for kits to arrive.


----------



## BabyRue (Jun 10, 2012)

Rue here... Mommy hasn't figured out if I have boy bits or girl bits. She keeps saying I have girl bits so I humor her. I made a nest today by dragging all the fluff from my tunnel and dragging it into my little house and I brought in my shredded paper rolls and even tried to tear up some of the carper in the house to make a nest.

Then Mommy got made I was eating the carpet. I just looked at her and shook my head and ran away laughing. She wants me to be a girl so I gotta act like one!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 11, 2012)

you sound pretty girly to me.....


----------



## doublebunnylove (Jun 11, 2012)

I keep trying to have babies with my bunny wife Lucy but I dont which way to make babies... i usually go for Lucy's head when i am feelin romantic:biggrin: but she doesn't like that and always runs aways but then keeps teasing me! Mommy says I cant have kits with her cause she is fixed I dont know what that means but i keep trying to woo her everyday


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 11, 2012)

Bentley...I have no idea what you talking about...Lucy must make a nest and then what for the human to bring some kits...Humans bring everything! All this "boy business" is just silly.


----------



## doublebunnylove (Jun 11, 2012)

Lucy thinks im silly too I think i just got all this guy stuff wrong and daddy says love is a very confusing thing so i just thumped at him for say that.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 11, 2012)

Sophie here. Oh Muppet, we need a buns and the bees chat. I love to make nests too. It took me a long time to figure out that no babies will come because my husbunny has been nootered and now I has been spayed. For some reason that keeps the stork from delibering babies.

Ask your mommy really nicely and perhaps she will give you some baby stuffies. That's what my mommy did and it make me feel better. Silly stork can't find us I guess?


----------



## bellablueyes (Jun 14, 2012)

Muppet, Lyla here. I made a nest and these things in it are driving me crazy. And to make it worse now theys has eyes and can follow me around. I don't like this biznis. You should keep being a princess, that's what I plan on doing.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

Sophie...First boy buns and now bee's?? Boy some buns are really confused...
You see Lyla made a nest and kits showed up....You can send em here Lyla.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 14, 2012)

Lyla didn't mention a few things that you should consider:

They will start to suck on your belly, on those little stubby things of yours.

Once they stop doing that, they will go away & you may never see or hear from them again.

If they don't all go away, in a few months they'll probably want to sit on your head & do what Fraggles likes to do.

Speaking of Fraggles, how will SHE treat your little ones.

Fraggles, what will you do with little Miss Muppets? Maybe you shouldn't tell us.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 14, 2012)

Derby here - I got neudered ( someone came and stole my bunny man bits ) but I still do my stuffies. I don't dink that mommy knows what she is talking about. I would wait and see if someone brings you some kits. If dey luvs you, de must know dat you is waiting for them. Maybe Lyla can gives you one, she has a couple or so??


----------



## bellablueyes (Jun 15, 2012)

Muppet iz would gib you all my kits. But I think it would make my mommy sad. She had to help me so much when they were new that they wiggled their way into her heart. But she is so silly we can't keep them all. That would take way too much of her attention away from me. So you know I has to talk her into finding someone to love my babies. And I'm sure that she would gib them to somebunny on here.


----------

